# Como conectar encoder incremental



## goargamo (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola a todos.... para un proyecto estoy utilizando un encoder incremental el cual conecto a las entradas de alta velocidad de un plc... hasta el momento he podido trabajar relativamente bien pero no logro que el plc cuente el número exacto de vueltas que sabemos debería dar. 

Creo que el problema está en las conexiones ya que tengo dos cables del encoer al aire... mi encoder tiene 6 cables 

1. azul (tierra)
2. café (alimentación 24volts)
3. negro (canal A)
4. blanco (canal B)

en esos cuatro no hay problema, pero el 5 y 6 sí!!

5. canal Z
6. shield

me podrían ayudar diciéndome que son estos cables y a dónde los debería de conectar en caso de que no se deban dejar al aire


Muchas gracias... saludos


----------



## davreb (Ago 5, 2012)

¡Hola! 

En primer lugar asegúrate de que usas cable apantallado de buena calidad y conecta la malla a shield (pin 6) y a tierra por el otro lado. Asegúrate de que hay buena puesta a tierra de toda la instalación. 
El pin 5 lo puedes dejar al aire.

Por otro lado verifica que la frecuencia máxima que admite el autómata es mayor que la que llega del encoder:

(pulsos por vuelta)*(vueltas por segundo)<(frecuencia máxima contador)

Si aún no va con eso, comprueba el acoplamiento mecánico del encoder (que no deslice) y el propio encoder.


----------



## goargamo (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola, si ya lo conecté a tierre y dejé el Z al aire. Aún no puedo realizar una lectura correcta, la frecuencia de giro es 5rev/seg y el encoder saca 2,000 pulsos por giro, por lo que mi frecuencia de entrada es de 10,000 pulsos por segundo. Mi PLC es un unitronix m91, checaré la frecuencia de entrada máxima. 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## rachelies (Ago 6, 2012)

Hace años utilicé los Unitronics, que por cierto están muy bien. Creo recordar que en el software le tenias que decir en la configuración, que vas a utilizar las entradas para un encoder, no solo como entradas de alta velocidad. Una vez lo utilicé para un encoder y no tuve problemas, funcionó bien a la primera. Por la malla no tiene que haber problemas, incluso en la industria funciona bien aveces con la malla mal.


----------



## goargamo (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, según yo no tengo problemas en la malla ya que me deje compliarlo sin ningún problema.  Qué tipo de problema crees que podría estar teniendo??? muchas gracias y saludos

Por cierto, si he configurado la entrada como la de un encoder y aún así no obtengo la lectura que debería


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2012)

goargamo dijo:


> en esos cuatro no hay problema, pero el 5 y 6 sí!!
> 
> 5. canal Z
> 6. shield
> ...



Z:  Indice. Entrega 1 pulso por vuelta. Se utiliza cuando de posiciona en una referencia.
Shield:  Blindaje, se conecta a la malla del cable.

Si todavia no te funciona, fijate que tipo de salida tiene ese encoder, porque puede si es Open Collector necesita resistencias de pull up.


----------



## goargamo (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola Eduardo. Ok, no había considerado que necesitara una resistencia pull up.

Al decir que conecte el blindaje a la malla del cable a qué te refieres??


Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2012)

Amigo, se refiere a que el cable N1 azul deberas conectarlo con el cable N6 llamado shield. Revisa el datasheet del mismo, para corroborar si necesitas añadir resistencias pull.
Lo mas probable es que estes sobrepasando la respuesta de captura del PLC.


----------



## goargamo (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, ya revisé  y el PLC no lo estoy sobrepasando, y la cosa es que no he encontrado datasheet del encoder. Mi cable azul es tierra, debo mandar el cable llamado shield a tierra también ?? muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2012)

goargamo dijo:


> Hola, ya revisé  y el PLC no lo estoy sobrepasando, y la cosa es que no he encontrado datasheet del encoder. Mi cable azul es tierra, debo mandar el cable llamado shield a tierra también ?? muchas gracias


Shield == Blindaje van a tierra.

De todas formas, esa es una medida contra el ruido (habría falsos conteos), y tu problema evidentemente es otro.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 10, 2012)

goargamo dijo:


> Hola, ya revisé y el PLC no lo estoy sobrepasando, y la cosa es que no he encontrado datasheet del encoder. Mi cable azul es tierra, debo mandar el cable llamado shield a tierra también ?? muchas gracias


 

Ya revisaste con el osciloscopio como son la señales de los pulsos a y b??? a ojo es muy dificil deducir esta falla. te recomiendo que hagas esta revision

Saludos


----------

